# Question on building molds ...



## bushwacked (Aug 28, 2016)

I have looked over the silicone mold PDFs in the library but still not sure what type of silicone of mold making kit I should get? When I search for rtv silicone I get tons of stuff back. 

I was thinking of just grabbing the alumilite kit. Then I saw the smooth on set that seemed nice but they made it sound like your molds needed to be stored inside an AC environment and not a garage. 

What can I use that I could leave in the garage 24/7? I am in Texas so summer heat it crazy!


----------



## Curly (Aug 28, 2016)

I've use the Smooth-On and kept it in the basement because that was where I used it. Unless you are a sloppy worker leaving the goop all over the outside of the containers there is no smell and what there is is barely detectable. At least with my snorter it isn't.  So in your case I'd do the work in the garage and then bring the kit into the house to store it.


----------



## bushwacked (Aug 28, 2016)

Ok I was debating on that but I'd like to not have to worry about losing molds due to heat if I leave them in my garage. I know I'll forget them a few times and they are took expensive to be ruined like that. 

Kind of why I was leaning to alumilite or 100% silicon to avoid this. .. If possible


----------



## Curly (Aug 28, 2016)

Once the moulds are made you can leave them anywhere you like. It was the unused silicone I was talking about.


----------



## bushwacked (Aug 28, 2016)

Curly said:


> Once the moulds are made you can leave them anywhere you like. It was the unused silicone I was talking about.





Oh gotcha! Ok good to hear!


----------



## JoelAlbert (Aug 29, 2016)

*Silicone for Molds*

I was in a similar quandary a few weeks ago and decided to try, Alumilite Amazing Mold Rubber Kit, 0.77- Pound.

Found it on Amazon for much less than buying from Alumilite directly. Made 3 molds so far and have been pleased. 

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FD8H08O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

What are you trying to cast?

Joel


----------



## bushwacked (Aug 30, 2016)

JoelAlbert said:


> I was in a similar quandary a few weeks ago and decided to try, Alumilite Amazing Mold Rubber Kit, 0.77- Pound.
> 
> Found it on Amazon for much less than buying from Alumilite directly. Made 3 molds so far and have been pleased.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link Joel! 

Going to cast some basic things ... like a 6x6x5 1/2 mold and a couple other thin ones


----------



## mredburn (Aug 30, 2016)

I have close to a hundred of Mold Max molds sitting in my garage. Im in SW FLorida where its in the 90s full time and its not air conditioned. There is no problem with mold life from heat.


----------



## JoelAlbert (Sep 1, 2016)

I decided to give the Alumilite Amazing Mold Rubber kit a try and have been very pleased at the results. One note, you can buy it from Amazon at a significantly cheaper price than from Alumilite.

I have been making mostly Bracelet molds and single pen blank molds.

I find the single pen blank molds really useful for experimenting with new designs, techniques and colors. I haven't done a "tube-in" mold yet, but given the way I build my Slimline Pens using custom bands, I don't think it will be that useful. 

Joel


----------



## JoelAlbert (Sep 1, 2016)

Pardon the early Alzheimers and the double reply, sigh


----------



## bushwacked (Sep 4, 2016)

So I got the kit but built a mold that happen to be bigger than my kit would fill  so now it is sitting there hardening. Can I buy another kit and pour on top and they will meld together?? 



JoelAlbert said:


> I decided to give the Alumilite Amazing Mold Rubber kit a try and have been very pleased at the results. One note, you can buy it from Amazon at a significantly cheaper price than from Alumilite.
> 
> I have been making mostly Bracelet molds and single pen blank molds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Curly (Sep 4, 2016)

Silicone will stick to silicone if it is clean. Cover your mould and resist the urge to touch it until you can pour again.


----------



## bushwacked (Sep 4, 2016)

Ok perfect! Thanks!


----------

